# Power Box



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Folks,
I am looking for info on the power box, what I need to know is which is the best one to buy or your experience with one that you have purchased good or bad and if possible costs. I know about informing the insurance Co etc so [politely] no need to go down that road.
Regards 
Ron 8O


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Try ..........

http://powerklick.co.uk/

Bought mine in the internut cheaper (EBay) works for me.
Malc


----------



## 96312 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Powerbox*

Please see http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-18088.html
Steve


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

This is the one we got:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Alfa-Fiat-JTD...ryZ32094QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

£50 cheaper than when we bought ours about 9 months ago. Definitely a bargain at this price.
Colin


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Alfa-Fiat-JTD...2587418QQihZ007QQcategoryZ32094QQssPageNameZW DVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Hi Colin, after reading your post on the above item and noticing you also had a rapido can you let me know if you are happy  with this modification, does it do what it say's on the box :?: and is it as easy to fit as they say :!:

What if any is the differance between your model and the PowerKlick and the Van Aaken box, I suppose price is a main factor but if you are happy with your model I would like too fit one.

Thanks Bob


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

*Hi All
Thanks for your responses. I have this morning purchased a box from VanAaken. I have read that this sort of upgrade puts a smile on your face with the extra power it gives well, I shall have an even bigger smile as mine was priced at £470 but, with the sale they have it's down to £150 inc postage can't wait to try it out.

Ron* :lol: :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ron,

See 3rd from the bottom of this list:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=SubsDiscounts&op=show

They no doubt have some small print to say that the discount isn't applicable on the sale price, but there is no harm in asking and sounding surprised and disappointed.....

I'm confident you will be pleased with the device.

Dave


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Ron, I rang VanAaken yesterday for one of their boxes at the price you quoted and guess what, they are back up to £379+vat, (using your C&CC number) it appears you had the last one that was sitting on the shelf.

They have to now re-order stock and all at the new price, so it's back to the drawing board for now.

I just wonder how they arrive at £150 c/w p&p when it's on the shelf and £379+vat+p&p when there not on the shelf :?: 

Bob


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

I e-mailed VanAaken and enquired about a Smart Box suitable for our Peugeot 2.8hdi. Cost is £470 inc VAT with either P&P or free fitting.
As they are currently holding a sale the price is reduced to £399.50.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Bob
I'm sorry that you missed the cheap boxes, I too wonder where the £470 comes from when they can sell on a sale for £150, I suppose it's the same old thing about this country "why make £5 when some idiot will pay you £100 but let's not go down that road because it winds me up so much.
I fitted my box and the plug just fell apart when I contacted them they said they would replace it so thats ok.

Ron


----------



## boosters (Nov 10, 2006)

*power box*

why mess with boxes when you can have a proper ecu remap,giving better performance and fuel economy than any plug in box.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well some reasons might be here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-170329.html#170329

But then I don't sell just remaps. Come to that, I don't sell anything.

Dave


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Could it be this one Dave?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-170329.html#170329

EDIT - That's strange. I thought I read Dave was on a phone and was unable to search easily for and old thread. Posted the above and the message I thought I saw it not there now. I'm loosing it?


----------

